# Endurance Ride - Pinarello Prince ?



## Askeptic (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello all,

I have been looking for the right endurance bike for me for quite some time, and I think I have finally settled on the 2020 Pina Prince. While not full endurance like a Domane or Roubaix, I found this geometry to be nice for me.

Does anyone own a Pinarello Prince that can comment on the endurance side in terms of being comfortable over longer rides (50-100 miles), and how it reacts to rougher roads? My test ride from the store is never any more than 4 miles at most, so I am unable to judge this part of the experience. 

I mainly ride ~ 40 miles on weekends and then participate in events that go from 50 - 100 miles. While not as comfortable and smooth as a Roubaix would be, I am hoping the Prince can hold its own over longer distances without discomfort. 

Thanks for any input you can give me!

Side notes: I am considering tearing off the wheels day 1 and replacing both the wheelset and cassette with a 28mm 11/32 option rather than the 25mm 11/28 it comes with. That may be the only thing I dislike out of the box with this bike. Also, my second choice in the running is the BMC Roadmachine, while I love the ride, the road fatigue is noticeable only after 5 miles.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a bike that is based off of the prince, it rides nice, I like it.
You said you were going to put a 32 cassette on it.... I would check this carefully. Most bikes will not run a 32 cassette, I am thinking of getting another bike because of this issue I have with my pino di2.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

duriel said:


> Most bikes will not run a 32 cassette, I am thinking of getting another bike because of this issue I have with my pino di2.


With the right derailleur, ‘most’ bikes will run a 40 or more!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

rideit said:


> With the right derailleur, ‘most’ bikes will run a 40 or more!


That is not true. Almost all road bikes will not, because they are not built with the 'right derailleur'.
.... and specifically the Shimano Ultegra R8000 only goes up to 32 that I can find.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

I am running the new Ultegra with a 40, no problems. You can always replace the derailleur.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

rideit said:


> You can always replace the derailleur.


No you can't, I can't find a long cage Di2 10 spd.

edit: Sorry, I had a terrible headache all day yesterday. Please don't say 'always'.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok, you can ‘always’ replace the shifter and derailleur, it’s not the bike that’s limiting you, (as you asserted) but the components. Make sense?
Maybe it’s just semantics?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

rideit said:


> Ok, you can ‘always’ replace the shifter and derailleur, it’s not the bike that’s limiting you, (as you asserted) but the components. Make sense?
> Maybe it’s just semantics?


You can always replace the FD/RD, WHEELS, CABLES, CASSETTE, ... BIKE. What is your point?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

He said it's a 2020 model, it's surely going to have a drive train that will accommodate an 11/30 and probably 11/32 or maybe 11/34.


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

duriel said:


> *Most bikes will not run a 32 cassette*


Just reading this thread and I think this was the point of contention and/or confusion.

A “bike” is obviously a combination of frameset + wheelset + groupset + finishing kit (like bars, stem, seatpost, saddle, pedals, tires, etc.). 

If one refers to the “bike” one either refers to the entire package, or perhaps to the one core element of the package – the frameset. For example, I ride a Canyon Endurace disc. I have changed the groupset, the wheelset, the bars, the pedals, the saddle, and the tires – but it’s still a canyon Endurace because that’s the frameset. 

If you want to run a 32 cassette on a bike that didn’t come with one, then you obviously plan to modify the original bike, and specifically to modify part of the groupset. 

To say that the “bike” can NOT be modified in that way is to suggest that something beyond the groupset makes it impossible to make that modification. I think most people would read duriel’s original statement the way rideit read it, as suggesting that the 32 cassette was somehow incompatible with the frameset. 

And that’s not true: there is nothing about the frameset that prevents running a 32 cassette. To run a 32 cassette you need a RD that will work with a cassette that big, so to upgrade the cassette you MIGHT also have to upgrade the RD. (As rideit points out, most 2019 bikes will have an RD that can run a 32 cassette, so no RD upgrade will be needed.) 

In an extreme case, changing the RD might also require you to change the shifters; this is RARE, but it looks like it would apply to duriel’s case since he runs older di2. But that’s not going to be true for very many people at all, and even for them it’s not the frameset that prevents them from running a 32, it’s the older di2 groupset. 

*The vast vast majority of framesets can run a 32, and most groupsets can accommodate a 32 with just an RD upgrade.* 

Duriel’s problem is that his older 10s Di2 groupset prevents him from running a 32 without upgrading both the RD and his shifters (and maybe the FD too), _but this problem does not apply to the OP, it does not apply to anyone running most mechanical groupsets, and it does not apply to anyone running 11s electronic groupsets._


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Exactly. 
Forgive me for being a tad...pedantic, perhaps?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

My comment was to 'enlighten', and suggested to be aware of issues when changing things.
I did check which cassette came with the bike and it was not a 30, 32, 34 or 40.... and just mentioned in passing that it is something to 'look' into before a big bike purchase.
For others to state that it's going to be ok, may be true and probably is in this case. 
But.... do you know for a fact that it is for that bike? 
I don't think you did the research or am I stating that you should. The purchaser should.
If that is a problem so be it, I'll accept that. .... but using 'always' is not good.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

You always says things like that.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Late to the party here, probably too late, but with that frame, for endurance riding, I'd suggest you look at some more forgiving wheels. I have a Gan, the previous model but basically the same (based on the F8 vs F10/F12 for the Prince), and with Zondas or Shamals it's certainly fast and efficient, but is a bit of a bone shaker. I now run Dura Ace C24's, which turn it into a very smooth ride.


----------

